# Antelope Cape Forsale- Not Tanned



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Forsale or trade, Mature Buck antelope Dark black nose, harvested in 2019. You know you want it!!! Corona Virus Not included!

Been kept in the freezer. NOT TANNED.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

katorade said:


> Corona Virus Not included!


:lol:

Too bad it wasn't a big mature (mid Nov) mule deer. Needing one to do my daughters 173" muley from 2018. Was getting ready to test fit the cape and it started to slip super bad and had to toss it...


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

It will work for a RUTTING MULE DEER MOUNT!!! I'll give you a deal! Ha


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

katorade said:


> It will work for a RUTTING MULE DEER MOUNT!!! I'll give you a deal! Ha


Now that would make a very interesting mount.....-O,-


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Critter said:


> Now that would make a very interesting mount.....-O,-


"Where'd you shoot that antelope?"

"Ever heard of the Trinity Site?"


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

katorade said:


> It will work for a RUTTING MULE DEER MOUNT!!! I'll give you a deal! Ha


+1


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Still haven't seen a price?


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

You name it and it's yours, if your a taxi you know what they're worth. I Don't


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

katorade said:


> You name it and it's yours, if your a taxi you know what they're worth. I Don't


I'm retired from the business now. Only work on my own and family stuff now. (and that's not very often) If it wasn't salted before freezing to set the hair, I'm thinking it has a possibility of slipping.


----------

